# St Barts Forums > Timeless Tips - A Great Place To Start >  >  Calling St. Martin

## tim

Since 2011 the Dutch side has been on the North American dialing plan of +1 with an area code of 721. All local Sint Maarten numbers  begin with 5 and are dialed 1-721-5nn n n. The French side is still the same as SBH with +590.  

Relay from iJEK

----------


## didier

from the states you will need to dial 011 plus the 721 number for the dutch side.

----------


## andynap

> from the states you will need to dial 011 plus the 721 number for the dutch side.



Not according to this Diana



Here is the French side

----------


## didier

news to me andy, but glad that it works.  I have had friends that tried to call the dutch side just using the 1 instead of 011 and they could not get through.  but since I have never tried calling it from the states, you and google may be right.  I always use skype to call from the states.

----------


## stbartshopper

Seems to be some differences of opinion here. What is the consensus so it can be placed on Timeless Tips?

----------


## KevinS

The images which Andy posted have the correct information.

----------

